# Getting a job in Lazio



## Liverpool1953

My wife & I will be moving over to Lazio soon to live. I am a truck driver with 10 years experience. I am hoping to find a truck/van driving job when there. I have a clean European driving licenec and will have the digital tacho sorted before I go.
Does anyone out there know of any way I can search appropriately?

Steve Whiteside


----------



## initaly

I would contact a few of the truck driving companies if I were you. Luckily, I think that there is usually openings for truck drivers, because it isn't an easy job for most people.


----------



## Liverpool1953

Thanks for that. As it happens, I've already contacted UPS & they suggest I visit them when I am next over there. That will be in October, a time for making more arrangements towards our ultimate goal of moving there to live in early '08, just a few months away!


----------

